# Beardies off the roaches :-(



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Dunno whats up, but now Ive got 2 colonies on the go...the beardies wont touch 'em! They want locusts and morios n veg, nothing else, no variety, no different! If thats the case, I might as well sell the roaches, instead of breeding soemthing Im not gunna use. I will leave them abit, try them again, if they still wont eat them, goodbye roaches :lol2:


----------

